# 1 or 2 months to live



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

My darling GS Malik underwent surgery last Thursday after an emergency, had internal bleeding from tumors, so they removed his spleen and tumors. But the tests results yesterday were... _hemangiosarcoma_. I cried hard yesterday.
My hb and I have decided that right now we want to help him get better from surgery. It could take up to 2 weeks since he's 11. Then we'll just take it one day at a time, trying to give him his best last days.
Once he starts having problems again, most likely internal bleeding again, it will be time to say good-bye. I am preparing myself mentally for this, it will not be easy to lose such a loving, wonderful, faithful companion.
We will not do chemiotherapy as the vet advised against it, but he suggested a new Chinese mushroom formula that may help slow progress down. We are not expecting anything, though.
Very heavy heart, today.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, enjoy every day you have with him for now. I'm sure you'll do the best thing you can do for him. You are an amazing person, and you have given him the best life he could have. He will never be forgotten. I am so sorry you have to go through this. At least you know he has had a good life with you. :teary:


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

If there is anyway I can help, please let me know. I know this is a hard time to go through for you.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you, Wags, I appreciate your words.


----------



## Birbeck (Oct 6, 2015)

Very sorry. Must be incredibly hard. He lived fairly long and you probably gave him a wonderful life to do that. Hope the next days are wonderful for you both.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Birbeck, and he's still alive 
I remember when we picked him up at 7 weeks old and drove back with him on my lap. He's the same sweet sweet gentle guy, only a 100 lb now. The vet also says it's impressive he's lived that long, that he is very strong. That makes me smile.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

So very sorry.

My heart goes out to you.

Moms


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry .That ####ed disease has taken far to many of our beloved family members. I wish for you that Malik is w/ you for as long as possible while he stiil can enjoy. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry you and Malik are going through this. My heart goes out to you. Take care.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you. Enjoy his last days. We lost a dog to cancer and weren't even able to have extra time, it happened so suddenly.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry you are facing this. I like your plan to enjoy what time you have left with him.

Hemangio is nasty. Caught my dog's early and tried chemo which bought her about 6 months.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry, it's a horrible disease  I'm glad you have some time to cherish and make new memories


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so very sorry. Hugs. 

My 13 year old has cancer too and I know this same decision is coming. I truly feel for you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry to hear this.....

Cherish each day as if it is his last.....some dogs outlive the projection but many do not .....

we have all lost dogs to hemangio.....it is heartbreaking

:hugs:

Lee


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your kinds comments and prayers, it touches me much. I am so grateful for this community as it's been a tremendous help and support all these years. And you are proving it again in this difficult times.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So many dogs are getting cancer. Im so sorry to hear this but it is good you have more time together to share


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My boy is just 9 and we have him on the I'm-Yunity mushroom supplement. He also takes Yunnan Baiyao and Bu Zhong YI QI Pian supplements. 

We are post 30 days since he was diagnosed. We opted out of having the surgery. Looking at Traveler, you would never know he has a big problem.

Lynn & Traveler


----------

